# Welchen Hash-Algorithmus?



## Soulcraft (26. Jan 2015)

Es geht darum Passwörter zu hashen (nennt man das so?) und in der Form in eine DB zu geben.
Ist ein Schulprojekt und ich weiß nicht welchen Algorithmus ich verwenden soll.
Wo ist der Aufwand am niedrigsten und wo am höchsten?

Ein Link zur empfohlen Methode aus dem Forum wäre nett 

LG und danke


----------



## stg (26. Jan 2015)

Wie viel willst du denn selbst machen? Java stellt bereits von Haus aus eine Algorithmen an, falls du das Rad nicht komplett neu erfinden willst. Siehe dazu etwa: MessageDigest (Java Platform SE 6)
Ansonsten ist MD5 zum Beispiel immer noch relativ brauchbar und nicht allzu schwer zu implementieren. Im Grunde genommen wird es aber für dein Schulprojekt vermutlich relativ egal sein, welchen Algorithmus du nun genau verwendest.


----------

